# Time For Glass Sealant



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

So having used GTech, Nanolex and short term H2Go.

What's people using now?

Various cars with some only doing urban with the odd motorway, some doing more motorway than urban.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I stilll use G1, i do a mix of town and motorway and find it works well, I know G5 is better for lower speeds but prefer the longetivity of the G1


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm using H2go on side and rear glass and avoid the windscreen after reading countless posts on here about wiper judder :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

For the price and how easy it is to apply and remove, I've stuck with angelwax h2go. I've used others previously which gave a solid 12 months. I've never had any wiper judder with any glass coating.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I still use adams glass sealant 2 coats all over lasts about four months and easy on easy off


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

H2Go still working well, some using rainx yet 2go a far better performance at every level. 

At 42 mph the beads of rain go away.

For sale 1 pair wiper blades little used. lol.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I use G1 and G5. I find the main thing with G1/G5 is you have to keep the glass clean otherwise they drop off rapidly. I Clay my glass and panel wipe every couple of months to and it brings the coating back to life.

I do also have a bottle of H2GO to try. It works well on the shower screen lol.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Gyeon view Q2, easy to apply , use it on all including headlights .
mac


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I had H2GO put on by a detailing company a few months ago which was ok did gey wiper judder, but i put G5 on myself last week and it's much better all round, it was bit difficult to buff off but i may have put too much on,

there is a good chance the H2GO wasn't put on correctly though as the whole job wasn't very good,


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I use h2GO and it works great, I haven’t had any wiper judder from it yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used G1 and it's great but I now use G5 and it is amazing, super simple to use, lasts for months and the way it sheds water is ridiculous.

It can also be used on Perspex so I use it on the lights as well !


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Previously used Angelwax H2GO and have had no issues for years. Moved on to carbon collective platinum glass recently as I came to the end of the H2GO and it's been very good so far. Beading at 30mph on fresh application and 40mph few weeks later. Great on motorway


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bought some h2go off ebay as free P&P - was impressed with how easy to use and working well


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've only ever used Gtechniq G1 on my glass, prepped with G4. I use it all round and haven't had any wiper judder on any of the cars it's been on to date. I wouldn't be without a coating on the glass now.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Gtechnic G5 for me
G4+G6 used to prep the glass, "wot water" 

i did fit new wiper blades as the car needed them (new to me car ,, consumables get replaced asap) zero judder,, near zero water,, contemplating a headlight restoration (very very slight haze if your being picky) and G5 onto there as well


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i use whatever my lsp is on my car at the mo colli 476s never had a problem and it costs me no extra money and is topped up every time i wax my car. even get noticeable clearance of rain at about 35mph and as my rout to work is main a roads at 60mph plus this works well for me. no wiper judder or smearing either.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Going with Dodo Glass Sealant.

As said, tried GTech etc so after something different.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have gtechniq g1 on my windscreen but ive to get a new one fitted so have order HDD Hydrology to try as it would suit me better as most of my driving is country roads, so the coating working at lower speeds would suit me best


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

H2Go for me. I don't see the need to change as it works a treat.

Don't understand the wiper judder must be something in the application as never experienced it at all. You simply MUST clean the wiper blades at the same time, whichever product you use.

Harry


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Gtech G1 for me. Have used it for years now on different cars. One application lasts me about a year. But I always use G4 polish to thoroughly prep the surface.


----------



## PJD (Mar 15, 2008)

I've had a bottle of Car-Lack 68 Nano for about 10 years plus now... most of the writing on the bottles is in German. Amazing stuff... rain just flies straight off, no need for wipers


----------

